# better pics from last request frank take a look



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

heres some better pics its the best i can do


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

it looks like my sanchezi


----------



## monkeyboo (Jul 19, 2005)

How can you tell matc? Just wondering, without seeing the scutes I can't tell. I know about bars,dots,and scutes but I'm bad with color.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

monkeyboo said:


> How can you tell matc? Just wondering, without seeing the scutes I can't tell. I know about bars,dots,and scutes but I'm bad with color.
> [snapback]1124000[/snapback]​


i know its not a sanchezi


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> i know its not a sanchezi


What's your opinion ? You need better pics...here's my sanchezi ( was sold to me as a rhom)


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

them 2 fish dont look alike to me

look at the dote yours go all the way down


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

to me looks like sanchezi. and matc's looks like a rhom to me?


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> it looks like my sanchezi
> [snapback]1123989[/snapback]​


 no red eyes


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ok but how big is he ? And no my fish was id by frank as a sanchezi...it's not a rhom.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

6 and 1/2"


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Could be compressus, may want to try and get a close up of bottem belly.

fin colors and what not arent as important as belly region and bar markings.I dont think that is sanchezi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I did some photo shop on the fish photo. The scutes are barely visible on the belly region, but pronounced enough to suggest S. sanchezi. It does not have the upturned snout as found in compressus group. The head shape is consistent with S. sanchezi. The body spotting while suggestive of a compressus member is not clear enough for positive ID on this fish. My impression is the fish is likely S. sanchezi.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

hastatus said:


> I did some photo shop on the fish photo. The scutes are barely visible on the belly region, but pronounced enough to suggest S. sanchezi. It does not have the upturned snout as found in compressus group. The head shape is consistent with S. sanchezi. The body spotting while suggestive of a compressus member is not clear enough for positive ID on this fish. My impression is the fish is likely S. sanchezi.
> [snapback]1124932[/snapback]​


 he doesnt have red eyes though


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> CautioN1919 Posted Today, 08:48 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Jul 22 2005, 11:21 AM)
> I did some photo shop on the fish photo. The scutes are barely visible on the belly region, but pronounced enough to suggest S. sanchezi. It does not have the upturned snout as found in compressus group. The head shape is consistent with S. sanchezi. The body spotting while suggestive of a compressus member is not clear enough for positive ID on this fish. My impression is the fish is likely S. sanchezi.
> 
> *he doesnt have red eyes though*


So? Colors of eyes is plastic on some of these species.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I missed that one


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a Sanchezi to me also, and like Frank said they can have other color than red eyes. The body structure looks just like one.


----------



## monkeyboo (Jul 19, 2005)

evermore said:


> to me looks like sanchezi. and matc's looks like a rhom to me?
> [snapback]1124255[/snapback]​


Dude your burnt! matc's is no rhom.


----------



## eazymoney2006 (Jun 13, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> them 2 fish dont look alike to me
> 
> look at the dote yours go all the way down
> [snapback]1124065[/snapback]​


They arent alike at all. I saw james fish before he bought it up at the place, i know its not a sanchez and your right qickshot they do not look alike at all. It was sold to james as a hollandi piranha.


----------



## eazymoney2006 (Jun 13, 2005)

CautioN1919 said:


> matc07098702 said:
> 
> 
> > it looks like my sanchezi
> ...


No red eyes means nothing at all, my rhom is around 8.5 inches and its got some big black eyes.


----------

